# Springtime project tools



## Wendon65 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good day, Its been a while since I posted and TF asked me to let you know what I am up to.
Basically all winter I have been thinking about implements or attachments for the yard without breaking the bank.

I would like to find a way to re-do parts of the lawn. Do I use a rototiller or a pulverizer? That seems to be and expensive tool if i don't choose the right one.

How about laying a water line? ( I would like to bring water to a garden without using my back)

One more..... How about stump grinding. I looked on youtube to see if I could make a home made stump grinder for the yard. 
I own a Massey Ferguson 39 HP. Should be big enough for any of these projects.

Thank you TF community. 

Don (Thompson CT)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to see you back Don.
I'd use a rototiller for preparing a garden and such, but for landscaping, I'd look at the Pulverizer. A box blade with rippers is not a bad thing if you have to level and move a lot of material. A landscape rake may be a good rig for leveling out and spreading material as well.
As far as laying a water line, if you have a front end loader, you're good to go. If not maybe a subsoiler would work for you. 
Stump grinder? Unless you have a lot of stumps in your future, I'd either rent one or have someone come and grind the stumps for you. You sure get a lot of mulch material out of a big old stump! If the stumps aren't that big, get the right subsoiler or ripper and you can dig the stumps out!
Lots of choices, and I' sure some other folks will jump and and give you some ideas that worked for them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to see your still making dust Don. 
Indeed you have the tractor for the projects,far as the garden and water line chance you could borrow cultivator and set of harrows?...how far down do you wish to bury water line,
Depending how big the stumps are some picking and pushing w/FEL loader maybe help w/ax or chain saw should do it.

Keep us posted on your projects.


----------

